# bras...



## mena22787 (Sep 14, 2007)

ok, so i've never actually owned a real bra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cuz i normally wear sports bras, and on occasion i wear some sort of bra that's between a sports bra/regular bra.  so today i went to victoria's secret for the first time and i got measured 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [i've always worn B, but she said i was a 32 C, woops on my part
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]and i tried on a whole bunch of bras (100 way bra, ipex, and some others).  i was looking for a black bra that could be worn strapless or so that i could change the straps depending on what i wore.  NOTHING WORKED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  and i really really liked the 100 ways bra, but there was no coverage and it wouldn't stay up on me.  does anyone else have this problem  you ladies have any recs for any great places that have a variety of bras?


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 14, 2007)

girl, i wear a 36F and i end up getting my bras from Fredericks, try them they have great sales too. and im sure they have convertible bras just gets harder to find the bigger the cup size gets lol


----------



## frocher (Sep 14, 2007)

If you want a strapless bra you are going to need to size down a bit so that it is snug and won't slip.


----------



## saj20052006 (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_ok, so i've never actually owned a real bra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cuz i normally wear sports bras, and on occasion i wear some sort of bra that's between a sports bra/regular bra.  so today i went to victoria's secret for the first time and i got measured 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [i've always worn B, but she said i was a 32 C, woops on my part
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]and i tried on a whole bunch of bras (100 way bra, ipex, and some others).  i was looking for a black bra that could be worn strapless or so that i could change the straps depending on what i wore.  NOTHING WORKED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  and i really really liked the 100 ways bra, but there was no coverage and it wouldn't stay up on me.  does anyone else have this problem  you ladies have any recs for any great places that have a variety of bras?_

 
Try the original Very Sexy Convertible.  I own 6 of them.  I purchase two every year.  I swear by this bra and I'm busty (36D).  I purchased the 100 Way when it came out and I was so upset I wrote Victoria Secret a very long e-mail telling them they needed to pull this from the shelves.  It's horrible no matter what size you are.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saj20052006* 

 
_Try the original Very Sexy Convertible.  I own 6 of them.  I purchase two every year.  I swear by this bra and I'm busty (36D).  I purchased the 100 Way when it came out and I was so upset I wrote Victoria Secret a very long e-mail telling them they needed to pull this from the shelves.  It's horrible no matter what size you are._

 
lol! they really push that thing, too! i needed a nude bra once in a rush, and this girl tried to sell me that icky thing, and she even handed me a BOOKLET! FIRST of all, my clothes aren't that weird, that i need a bra that loops around my left shoulder three times or whatever. anyway, sorry about the ranting.

but yeah, i'm kind of over VS. i'm actually wearing a maidenform i bought at jcpenny's on sale that is very comfortable.

if you're in a time crunch, is there a la senza by you? or, try going to VS again and see if you can get someone else's insight.

there is a VS pushup bra that i own that is good, but it really makes your boobs look way bigger, even after you take out the gel inserts. its very sexy bc it has the thin doubled straps, and it comes with clear straps in a little mesh bag thingy, and you can also wear it topless. so, if you need one asap like i did, go with that one, if not shop around in department stores at sales and even target because a lot of brands are good and much cheaper, you just need to look around. a lot are catching on to the VS styles and make similar ones, too. hth


----------



## kimmy (Sep 16, 2007)

frederick's is my favourite. i'm so picky with my bras because i work 10+ hours a day, so they have to be comfortable. frederick's is relatively cheap, too (cheaper than victoria's secret at least!) and they've got a huuuge selection.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 16, 2007)

If yr buying a strapless bra, u would wanna get a band size that's smaller than yr regular and a larger cup size... not sure u'd kno what that is, since u admitted to wearin only sports bras. So get measured and whatever she says, go the band size down, and a cup size up... that ensures no slipping or spillage...
I go between Freddy and Vicky... My strapless bras are the very sexy and angels(i use the clear strap on this one) from vicky and the hollywood extreme from fred (i use clear straps with this one too)

Hope I've helped sum, and good luck kiddo!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 16, 2007)

I love going to Macys or other dept stores for lingerie. I find there isnt one particular company that hits all bases for me, so I like to shop where they carry different brands.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 16, 2007)

same iwth me.
I go to jcpenny or kohls. Kohls always has really good sales and ive found a ton of good ones there.
ive never tried a VS one though so i really cant say how they compare. Theyve always been too pricy for me.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm a 30C, and I buy my bras off of Figleaves because they have a selection that I like that isn't just boring white, tan, or black. In fact, that's one of the only places I can find my correct size. 

They have a ton of stuff in your size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Read the reviews if there are any for the products, they're real insightful as to how they fit. Plus, free returns if something doesn't fit.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 17, 2007)

I just ordered from them and I am very impressed.


----------



## llailiall (Sep 17, 2007)

Calvin Klein bras are amazing. If you have a TJMaxx of Marshalls or Filene's basement they usually have a good selection (FBs is AMAZING) and moderately priced.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 18, 2007)

I am like a 32DDD or F or G or whatever my boobs decide to be that day

I used to get my bras/bathing suits at figleaves.com. I definetly recommend them. They have a bunch of things to choose from for a size like yours. 
Now I just go to a boutique near my house that specializes in big bras. 

Soon though I can go braless!


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am never that impressed with Victoria's Secret.  I'm a DD, and I can't seem to get any of their bras to fit me the right way.  Either the band size is perfect but the cup sticks out weird, or the cup/band size are perfect but the straps don't adjust far enough.  Oh it's always something with them, and they're so expensive.  I've asked around as well and I've heard what all these girls have said, Frederick's, La Senza, Fig Leaves, and I've heard that there are some at Lord & Taylor that are around the price range of Vicky's, but much better quality.  Hope that helped!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't think Victoria's Secret bras offer enough support for DD women, personally. Nowadays, there are too many brands that offer support and style for the $$$.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I don't think Victoria's Secret bras offer enough support for DD women, personally. Nowadays, there are too many brands that offer support and style for the $$$._

 
I've noticed that Victoria's Secret doesn't have squat for anyone unless you're a 34/36 B/C. They leave those who are small around the rib cage out, and they leave those with a bigger chest out, too. 

Plus, they don't know how to fit worth a damn. They just want you to buy their crap, regardless if it fits or not.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 19, 2007)

Not to discriminate, but I don't trust any woman selling me a bra if she doesn't wear her tape measure around her neck. One of their girls was like, "Hold on....", going to get her tape. How do you not have this? It's what you do!


----------



## 3jane (Oct 19, 2007)

for the future, H&M usually comes out with cheap bras around January for Valentine's day.  I have a few surprisingly good convertible bras from there that I like a whole lot better than the VS ones I have.  They're something like $15 and give pretty good support.

But also, you may want to get one bra that has moveable straps, and another for strapless because you want your strapless bra band to be more snug (some even have this plastic lining that "grips" your skin better, but they irritate me).  Or try the clear straps (I don't like them since they seem to dig into my skin more, and you can still see them b/c they're shiny).

If you have a real lingere store around you (not a VS), I suggest going to one of those to get fitted.  Then, you can hit a VS or dept store knowing your size and have a better idea of how a bra is _supposed_ to fit and feel.  Be very careful about being fitted at VS-- they don't carry a huge selection, so they're not really trained to fit people well.

Generally, if it's not staying up, try the band size down-- the part around your ribcage should be doing most of the work.  Also, when you're buying a bra, hook it on the outer-most hooks-- you're supposed to use the inner ones as you wear the bra for a while and it becomes less elastic (bras are designed to be replaced every 16mo, iirc).  The most common mistake women make with bras is wearing a band size that's too big, and a cup size that's too small.


----------



## righteothen (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm 34DD also, and often get bras from VS, but that's only because I found a style that actually works, and it's easy for me to order online (people give me gift certificates there for some reason).  I agree with a lot of women here, anything above C, and you start having problems with support from them (except for the Body by Victoria, with the underwire.  Never had a problem with that one).

One brand that is wonderful for fuller sizes (or at least those around my size) is Wacoal.  The bras last forever (if you take good care of them), and they are very supportive.  Just make sure you try them on in person, because there was one style I was a DDD in.  Nordstroms carries them, and they are a little expensive, but for the money, they are one of the best I've ever had.


----------



## Katura (Oct 19, 2007)

.


----------



## righteothen (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_I'm a 32D-DD depending on the bra...they are NOT uniform from ANY company.

It is impossible to find something with the right cup size, size around the ribs, and straps. I have to get them home and alter them...mostly just the straps or the around the ribs part...

But finding something tha tdoesnt look old ladyish is another problem hahahaha...I dont WANT nude bras. kthxBAI_

 
Hehe, I hear ya.  I have four little piles of bras.  Nudes for dressing up, white shirts, and work.  Darks for black tops, and work.  Sports.  And then the fun pile, with lace, and strange colors, push ups... you know, the weekend pile ^_^.

Never think that you (as in a person) can't sew enough to alter something.  Take a class if you feel very insecure, play with some clothing that you were going to throw out anyway, and just have fun.  Once you get some confidence, clothing that's a little too baggy in one place, or a strap that's too long will never intimidate you again.  Not saying don't use an alterer, there are some times you don't want to mess with accidents (like an expensive suit), but for things that people either won't care, or won't see, a little alteration at home can turn a sale into a find ^_^.


----------



## righteothen (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry to double post, but I just remembered something from my wedding.  If you need a strapless bra, but they keep falling down, or turning outward at the top, think about adding some snaps to the bra, and to the top/dress.  You can take the bra out, and even use it for multiple items of clothing, and you'll never have to worry about it falling again (as long as the dress or top fits snuggly).  This works great for tops that have straps, but low backs, as well.

Thought that might help someone ^_^.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 20, 2007)

When I needed a strapless bra for an occasion I got measured and the woman actually recommended me a different size to what I really was a for a better fit and I had no problems. So my advice, is get talking with an expert and try on the bra first.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 20, 2007)

I stumbled across a great find at Dillard's, of all places. 

They carry a bra line that has a 30 band and go up to a C. So those of us who are of smaller proportion can actually wear a bra without the damn back riding up to the shoulder blades because we've been forced to wear 32's, or the straps sliding down because the band's too big. 

Now if we can take on the market for wider availability of larger-cup sizes and smaller band sizes, then maybe 80% of women wouldn't be wearing the wrong size bra. 

It's motivated me enough to want to learn how to make my own bras.


----------

